# PATRICK CHRISTOPHER BYRNE. Stoker. 1960's



## PaddyByrne (Oct 11, 2012)

Hello. I am trying to trace any information about or trace anyone that knew or served with Patrick Christopher Byrne from Dublin. He was a Merchant Seaman stoker on numerous British vessels including British Judge, Oriana London, RFA Tideflow, RFA Succour and the SS. Changuinola during the 1960's. Is there any body out there that can possibly help??


----------

